# [H] Blood Bowl Teams [W] Paypal or Empire



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

So, thinking of getting rid of some old Blood Bowl teams not because I don't like the game (it's awesome) but mostly because I don't live in the UK anymore and have no one to play against over here so they've been sat in foam trays for about 8 years.

The teams available are:

Humans - The plastics from the main box set (2 throwers, 2 catchers, 6 linesmen and 2 blitzers (I think)) with the addition of a metal ogre. These are painted in blue and purple uniforms to a decent tabletop standard - nothing amazing but they look pretty good.

Orcs - Standard plastics from the main box set (2 throwers, 2 catchers, 2 black orcs and 6 linesmen) one is painted in some kind of dark angel green uniform (and has a dwarf axe blade stuck on his helmet which I thought looked good at the time (17 year old me was retarded)) and also has red skin... why not... The rest are still unprimed plastic.

High Elves - I'll update when I get pics and figure out what the team composition is, it'll be something standard with 2 each of throwers and catchers with the rest linesmen (high elves don't have blitzers). A couple of these are painted in a standard blue with yellow trim strip, but the majority are just primed white.

The vampire special character Count Luthor Von Drakenberg - Painted pretty much as standard to a tabletop quality.

That's it for now. I MIGHT also end up getting rid of my undead team which was my first ever team and has quite a few additions with extra ghouls and zombies for league play but I'm not 100% sure I want to yet. I also have a goblin team that came 3rd from last in the 2004 Blood Bowl Worlds that I might consider selling too 

As for what I want in return, either paypal or Empire stuff. Mostly looking for rank and file troops or war machines. Doesn't matter if they're painted or unpainted as long as the paint hasn't been slapped on with a spatula 

Let me know if you have any questions and hopefully tomorrow I'll be able to post up some pics of what's on offer.


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Here's a pic of the humans. 










I'll post up more pics of the other teams once I get them


----------

